# mettre en place



## LaurenceB

peut on dir poner en puesta pour dire mettre en place un processus par ex....MERCI/Gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Non, vous ne pouvez pas dire ça mais:
- establecer un proceso
- poner en marcha un proceso
- disponer un proceso

Il pourrait exister d´autres façons encore. Attendez un peu

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## LaurenceB

Merci beaucoup pour votre reponse rapide !

**** Hilo dividido. Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)
Laurence


----------



## ninagirl

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos:

Retomo este hilo para reavivar la traducción de _mettre en place_, en este caso en el siguiente contexto:

_Ils voulaient expliquer certains déformations du dessin fini, en proposant à l'enfant des consignes particulières. Ils groupent les résultats en deux types de séquences. Dans la première, l'enfant *met en place* le dessin dans son ensemble, puis place les autres éléments suivant l'espace qui lui reste._

¿Podría ser en este caso "pone en práctica"? Aunque no me acaba de convencer...

Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestras propuestas


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Me parece que aquí un sencillo _colocar _basta.

Espera otras opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## LaurenceB

"Met en place": En este caso significa mas "situar", como situacion en un contexto(si como ubicar tambien!).
Bonne chance !


----------



## carpe--diem

Bonjour!
tengo que traducir un texto del ERASMUS que pone: 
*''*ces étudiants venus de différents coins de l'Europe ont pu profiter de ce programme d'education universitaire, *qui a mis du temps à se mettre en place.''*
lo he intentado traducir pero no le veo sentido 
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

... que ha tardado en ponerse en marcha
... cuya puesta en marcha ha llevado tiempo.


----------



## GURB

Hola
*ponerse en marcha* propuesto por Pipas es buena traducción.
También:*...que ha tardado tiempo en llevarse a la práctica.*


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

Otra más:

_que ha necesitado tiempo para ponerse en práctica/en marcha_.

Un saludo


----------



## carpe--diem

muchas gracias!


----------



## yvanna

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour à tous ,

J'ai un dm à faire sur le projet Gran Scala et j'aimerais écrire qu'il est difficile à mettre en place.

Dois-je dire '' Resulta dificil a establecer''?

Merci


----------



## yvanna

Gracias pero es la preposicion que me preocupa y no el verbo .


----------



## lachicaalpoder_yo

yo diría: "resulta difícil de poner en marcha", aunque si quieres poner "establecer", sería: "resulta difícil *de* establecer"


----------



## SALOMON2010

Hola:

¿Podrían ayudarme con la expresión "mettre en place des collaborations"?

el contexto es el siguiente:

Vos talents:
- capacité à mettre en place des collaborations á l'intérieur et á l'exterieur d'un groupe.

gracias.  merci.


----------



## swift

Hola:

¿Implementar? ¿Poner en práctica?


----------



## Anakena

Yo diría "establecer colaboraciones"


----------



## Roxiiie

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour,
Je cherche la traduction de l'expression "mettre en place". Il existe "poner en marcha" mais cela ne va pas avec le contexte de la phrase: mettre en place de nouvelles mesures.

Merci et bonne journée à tous ​


----------



## Bandama

Es perfectamente posible decir "poner en marcha medidas".

_El gobierno ha puesto en marcha nuevas medidas para luchar contra el fraude fiscal._


----------



## esteban

Hola Roxiiie:


Dans ton cas, tu peux tout simplement dire "crear/establecer nuevas medidas". 



Saludos
esteban


----------



## Roxiiie

Merci beaucoup,
Et cela fonctionnerait également pour "mettre en place un service"?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Roxiee:

Oui, ça marcherait aussi.

*Note de modération:* ne mets pas de guillemets dans tes titres, STP. Cela altère l'ordre alphabétique du classement des fils dans notre dictionnaire.


----------



## Bandama

Roxiiie said:


> Merci beaucoup,
> Et cela fonctionnerait également pour "mettre en place un service"?



Sí, es lo normal:

_Poner en marcha/en funcionamiento un servicio..._


----------



## Roxiiie

Merci beaucoup!
Et désolée pour les guillemets :S


----------



## Natita90

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola a todos, me encuentro traduciendo un texto sobre pymes y la verdad estoy estancada en un párrafo que no acabo de entender:

D'un développement essentiellement endogène, on est passé à
des perspectives où le développement ne pouvait être qu'exogène,
avant de découvrir, plus récemment, la complexité des systèmes
d'organisation et *des modèles d'entreprises se mettant en place*.

Mi propuesta:
Pasamos de un desarrollo esencialmente endógeno, a perspectivas donde el desarrollo solo podía ser exógeno, antes de descubrir, más recientemente, la complejidad de los sistemas de organización y *la implantación de modelos de empresas.*

No estoy muy satisfecha con esta versión, les agradecería mucho que pudieran ayudarme a desenredar tal frase.

Que pena, me faltó decirles que otra de mis dudas es si *se mettant en place *está modificando solo a _des modèles d'entreprises _o a la frase completa _"la complexité..." _
Espero sus respuestas...Merci.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Natita90:

Yo entiendo que _se mettant en place_ se refiere tanto a los sistemas de organización como a los modelos de empresas. 

No obstante, espera otras opiniones.


----------



## Paquita

Pienso lo mismo que Athos de Tracia. Ten cuidado al traducir el "participe présent" que equivale a una proposición relativa.


----------



## Natita90

Gracias a los dos, la verdad si estoy bastante confundida en este tema.

Entonces la propuesta sería,

Pasamos de un desarrollo esencialmente endógeno, a perspectivas donde el desarrollo solo podía ser exógeno, antes de descubrir, más recientemente, la complejidad de los sistemas de organización y de modelos de empresas que se implantan.

 Sigo sin captar el sentido de la frase!!


----------



## Paquita

Lo veo en tres fases:
1) un sistema de desarrollo endógeno (supongo que han explicado de qué se trata...)
2) otro sistema exógeno que solamente podía ser de este tipo por motivos que espero hayan explicado igualmente...
3) y de repente descubren que ...no es tan evidente lo de endógeno o exógeno y que están frente a sistemas complejos...

Sin *ninguna* garantía, no sé de qué estamos hablando...


----------



## Cirene19

Bonjour à tous.!
Maintenant, je traduis un texte sur la dengue et il y a une phrase confuse pour moi. Je voudrais la traduction en espagnol.

"Les collaborations *se sont mises en place sur* la dengue..."


Merci.!

"Des études sont également menées au sein des instituts du Réseau International des Instituts Pasteur, entre lesquels les collaborations *se sont mises en place sur* la dengue: ce réseau présente l'avantage d'être une structure solidement implantée..."


Merci d'abord!!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Cirene:

Ici la source du texte. 

Se han montado /organizado en torno al dengue.

Espera más propuestas, no me gusta demasiado lo que te propongo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cirene19

Mais en espagnol c'est cohérent ce que vous dites. Je vais le tenir en compte. 


Merci Gévy..


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Aunque no me gusta, _implementar_ (calco del inglés, supongo) se usa muchísimo en México.


----------



## steffle

NUEVA PREGUNTA
 Hilos unidos​
No encuentro la manera para decir "mettre en place". Es para mi CV : "mise en place d'un atelier sportif".

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Dentellière

steffle said:


> No encuentro la manera para decir "mettre en place". Es para mi CV : "mise en place d'un atelier sportif".
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 

_Implementación_

Saludos :]


----------



## steffle

Ah! como en ingles "implement"!!!!

Muchas gracias por su contesta muy rapida! Me ayuda mucho!

*** norme 2 : ceci doit faire l'objet d'un autre fil
Merci

Paquita (modératrice)
 
Gracias


----------



## Ascasubi

Cómo puedo traducir esto?

ce ne sont pas les décideurs traditionnels qui y peuvent grand chose ; s’ils accordent ou non des « heures d’occitan », ce sont certes des politiques différentes de la langue qui se *mettront en place*
... son ciertamente políticas de la lengua distintas las que *se pondrán en juego / tendrán lugar

.. *No se qué matiz tiene el texto.. ayuda!


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Habilitar nuevas medidas *es corriente en los artículos económicos.


> Considera que se van a* habilitar nuevas medidas* para intentar combatir  la crisis y en términos generales opina que aún falta trabajo que hacer  para ver una salida. _Fuente_


----------

